

Jwz ports Dali Clock to JavaScript - 100k
http://www.jwz.org/xdaliclock/javascript/

======
thristian
If you're wondering why the "Orientation" control doesn't work, it seems it's
using WebKit-specific CSS.

I'd always wondered where DaliClock got its fonts from, but apparently it's
just got a hard-coded list of character segments.

A few years ago I figured out how DaliClock's might work in a shower-epiphany,
and bundled together an experimental implementation in Python with the PyGame
graphics library:

    
    
        http://zork.net/~st/pydalitext.py
    

...there's a bunch of stuff I could have done to make the morphing even more
smooth, or to more intelligently decide how to add and remove segments to a
character's scanline during a morph, but I'm satisfied with the effect I got.

~~~
100k
This is his extraction of the JavaScript code from his Dali Clock port to the
Palm Pre, which uses WebKit.

jwz writes about the Palm port here: <http://jwz.livejournal.com/1057786.html>

------
jcsalterego
(<http://hackerne.ws/item?id=676000>)

